
How (and why) to create a good validation set - hanselnewackers
http://www.fast.ai/2017/11/13/validation-sets/?t=1&cn=ZmxleGlibGVfcmVjcw%3D%3D&refsrc=email&iid=341bb0bed5eb4980a9118cad2e6536f3&uid=22616011&nid=244+272699400
======
hanselnewackers
Great article thanks Rachel

